# New band myspace design day!



## ShreddyESP (Oct 26, 2009)

I haven't posting much recently as i've been working on a 3 track demo EP with my project/band. 
Anyways here's the new myspace design.. 

www.myspace.com/projectlimitzero

The myspace was designed by Thinking Imagery.

What do you think?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 26, 2009)

Pretty damn epic  Added you guys.


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2009)

That's badass.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Oct 27, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Pretty damn epic  Added you guys.


 
Thanks, accepted! 



Rick said:


> That's badass.


 
Thanks for checking it out


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's simple and straight forward but keeps a nice theme and it's cool. I like it.


----------

